# Gute Angelrute?



## Paranoit1983 (5. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin lange gesucht aber bisher nichts gefunden zu dem Thema Angelrute! Mit meinem Char habe ich das Angeln lange vernachlässigt, aber nun wo doch teilweise die langeweile einen überkommt habe ich mir mal die billig Angel vom Händler geschnappt, und angefangen zu Angeln. Nun aber ich nur dieses Billig Dingen mit +5 Angeln drauf, gibt es da nicht irgendwo was besseres? Die von der Quest im Hinterland(Horde) habe ich schon gemacht aber lange das teil schon verkauft ist einfach zu lange her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht hat ja jemand nen Tip parat würde mich sehr freuen. 

Vielen Dank schonmal 

Gruß


----------



## mccord (5. November 2008)

ab 200 angeln kannst du seth's angelrute nehmen http://de.wowhead.com/?item=25978 , bekommst du durch ne quest in shattrath
die alternative wäre die eisenangel http://de.wowhead.com/?item=6367, die kann von den krabbenfallen bei dem hordenstützpunkt in desolace droppen
und steht manchmal so für 20-30g im ah


----------



## LordofFrog (5. November 2008)

oder du versuchst dein glück beim angelwettbewerb, ab skill 150 sollte das problemlos mit köder gehen, dan bekommste eine balue angel, mit + 35


----------



## Fishauge (5. November 2008)

Ist das gleiche wie bei mir, ich hab angeln auch erst mit einführung des erfolg systems begonnen und hatte keine vernünfitige angel, aber da horde ja die 2t beste angelrute im spiel bekommt durch die Q im Hinterland (bessere gibt es nur durch den Angelwetbewerb in B und ich damals die Angelrute weggeworfen habe, hab ich einfach einen GM angeschrieben ob er sie mir nicht wieder herstellen kann, 5min hats gedauert dann hat ich sie im Briefkasten ^^

mfg


----------



## noizycat (25. November 2008)

In Wotlk gibts bei irgendeiner Fraktion auf ehrfürchtig ne nette Angel, die hat sogar gute Schadensstats. XD
Aber die beste ist wohl weiterhin die vom Angelwettbewerb.


----------



## ZAM (25. November 2008)

Meisterliche Angelrute der Kalu'ak
Nat Pagles Extremangler FC-5000
Seths Grafitangelrute
Große Eisenangelrute


----------

